# CZ 70 Decocker problem



## Goshawk (Jun 24, 2015)

I am new to this forum, and a new owner of a CZ 70. It looks like a new pistol
and is very similar to my Manurhin-Walther PP. Both pistols have a similar
saftey and decocker feature. The Walther works perfectly, but the CZ 70
decocker feature is so stiff it takes two hands to make it deploy. Other than
that, it works and shoots perfectly. I have cleaned it thoroughly, but that
did not help. I would appreciate some advice on this, we have no local gunsmith
that knows anything about the older CZ pistols.

Thanks in advance


----------

